# New "Elegance" web engine



## Tim Armes (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all,
Just to let you know that I've release my first Web Engine for Lightroom, called 'Elegance'.
Elegance is intended to provide an elgant, site neutral showcase for you work. It's implemented in HTML and Javascript, no Flash, so it can be visited on mobile devices. iPhone users can even swipe between photos. You can read more about the gallery and my motivations (and leave feature requests) in my blog:
http://www.timothyarmes.com/blog/2''9/'9/elegance-a-new-web-engine-for-lightroom-2/
Regards,
Tim


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice one Tim ! it looks great and fits in with exactly my concerns around Flash galleries. I use the Simple Viewer Flash gallery at present because it gives me the look I want but I would prefer not to use Flash if I could.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 5, 2009)

I have already updated my website galleries with your new LR Engine and it works like a charm. Have a well earned beer on my donation !


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 17, 2009)

Just to let you know that 1.1' is out. Elegance is now compatible with The Turning Gate's XML auto index galleries.

Tim


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 17, 2009)

Cheers Tim, any other minor fixes ?


----------



## Katherine Mann (Oct 27, 2009)

It's gorgeous. Thanks. Just bought it. Now I have to figure out how to implement it.


----------

